# Pictures of my Caucasian Ovcharka puppy



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

I introduce to you all: "Lion", my CO puppy.

"Lion" is 11 weeks old now and kicks some serious butt in obedience (please don't lecture me regarding this...you have to see it to believe it).

Enjoy the pics


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Never heard of the breed but sure is a cute puppy!


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

SMoore said:


> Never heard of the breed but sure is a cute puppy!


Thanks. 
Here's a link where you'll find some honest info about the breed :

http://www.courageouscaucasians.com/


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Very, very cute, hope to see more pics in time.

Here is the piebald male I spent sometime with, more white then yours but the face markings reminded me of him.









Here is mine.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy.


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Very, very cute, hope to see more pics in time.
> 
> Here is the piebald male I spent sometime with, more white then yours but the face markings reminded me of him.


Thank you! And thanks for sharing your pics 
There's something about those olive-shaped CO eyes: They talk. They're like human eyes).

And actually, this is how "Lion" would look like when he grows up :


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

709Juggalette said:


> What a beautiful puppy.


Thank you)


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Spicy, that picture of your CO with the chick on its back made me laugh.  

Very cute puppy, and I wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## Roxie_baby (Sep 20, 2008)

Ta bonita, ta bonita..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Love the breed,love the name and love thier attitude and guardian ability,congratulations i will follow his progress.
I would love a C.O but city life isnt for them.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice looking pup. I'm glad you're doing obedience as this breed really needs good training. Have fun with your pup and see if you can get his CGC. I'm betting you can.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome back. Your pup is gorgeous. I look forward to hearing more about him and more pics as he's growing up.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Very cute pup!!!


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

skelaki said:


> see if you can get his CGC. I'm betting you can.


Well, i'm working on it 
So far, "Lion" nailed the SIT, DOWN, STAY commands, anytime-anywhere.

I'm planning to keep re-enforcing those commands every single day of his life till he's about 2 years old.

He's an extremely smart puppy! or maybe it's just the breed in general, i don't know....

Either way, i'm happy with his behavior, so far


----------



## Zoe'sMom (Sep 4, 2008)

Very cute puppy! And good job with the repetition, too many people get them well trained as a puppy and then stop reinforcing the commands! Can't wait to see pics of him growing up!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

qwerty80 said:


> Well, i'm working on it
> So far, "Lion" nailed the SIT, DOWN, STAY commands, anytime-anywhere.
> 
> I'm planning to keep re-enforcing those commands every single day of his life till he's about 2 years old.
> ...


They are a very intelligent breed IMO. You can see them thinking at times, moving their brows almost human like.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute pup did it take awhile to find a breeder?


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jen D said:


> Cute pup did it take awhile to find a breeder?


Not really...the breeder that was the closest to our area( an hour and a half driving) happened to have a gorgeous litter, whose parents were used as pets, not as working dogs.

And that's where i met "Lion" ...and i instantly fell in love


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks like a mellow loving pup!


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jen D said:


> He looks like a mellow loving pup!


Thank you)


----------

